# Impressive Looking Cookies



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

I come across this website while surfing the internet. I thought I would share it here. These cookies look so good, even I am tempted to try the recipe out. I love to eat, but cooking and baking not so much. http://cookandbemerry.com/twisted-cookies-with-rolled-in-sugar/


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work but also very yummy. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

They really do look good enough to eat!! Yum!!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my. They look good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful, but don't look easy!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

maybe worth trying once it cools down a bit.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks. The directions are really great. I saved the entire article as a PDF and think I'll give it a try. 
Notice she gives a timeline for eating the cookies. I used to make a cookie called yeast crispies. They were delicious, but quickly became stale. That is probably why she gave a timeline for eating them.


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

Longtimer said:


> Thanks. The directions are really great. I saved the entire article as a PDF and think I'll give it a try.
> Notice she gives a timeline for eating the cookies. I used to make a cookie called yeast crispies. They were delicious, but quickly became stale. That is probably why she gave a timeline for eating them.


Please let us know the results.

Perfect time to experiment now, and perfect the technique for Christmas.

I would like to try it too, but am too intimidated. :sm06:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm thinking you could use puff pastry from the freezer section in your grocery store and just follow the picture for forming the cookies and the package directions for baking!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

katzeh said:


> I'm thinking you could use puff pastry from the freezer section in your grocery store and just follow the picture for forming the cookies and the package directions for baking!


Wonder if that would work-it would be easier. Are you going to try it?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

vacuous said:


> Please let us know the results.
> 
> Perfect time to experiment now, and perfect the technique for Christmas.
> 
> I would like to try it too, but am too intimidated. :sm06:


Don't be afraid if a rolling pin....what's the worst thing that could happen? Probably that it makes a mess on the counter top, but a pastry cloth would solve that!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

katzeh said:


> I'm thinking you could use puff pastry from the freezer section in your grocery store and just follow the picture for forming the cookies and the package directions for baking!


Probably. 
The following link tells more than you ever wanted to know about pastry. It seems that puff pastry with yeast becomes Danish pastry 
http://www.classofoods.com/page4_1.html


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, they look yummy!


----------

